# "Reef" - 1 foot cube for Sulawesi shrimps



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Nothing special, just a shrimp tank. I am planning to get some Sulawesi shrimps, dennerli or orchid, but when it warms a bit. The tank will be well cycled until then. CO2 is there only to boost plant growth at the beginning, later i will remove it and also will remove one light tube - currently there is 2 light tubes 2x39W that lighting whole shelf (130cm long). So that will be low tech/light tank. Rocks are red and black lava rocks, and substrate is inert quartz gravel.

Plant list:

Eleocharis acicularis
Eleocharis montevidensis
Cryptocoryne parva 'Mini'
Fissidens fox (attached to the rocks by Yogurt method)
Microsorum sp. 'Thai'
Microsorum sp. 'Dwarf narrow leaf'


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 28, 2016)

Looks great. One question, what's the yogurt method ?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks! Look here: Attaching moss to the hardscape - Yogurt method ~ Bolbi Aquarium


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 28, 2016)

That's awesome. Thanks, sheds an entire new light on my spec v plans.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Everything going nicely with this tank. Crypt parva 'Mini' growing great even in inert gravel! 



















Fissidens fox popping out:


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

FTS:


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Man your tanks are awesome, so precise. Love it!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

This week coming Cardinals x 10 (fingers crossed). I have also pre-ordered White orchids and Harlequins...:x
CO2 removed, water parameters now are: KH6, GH8, pH8.3, temp.27'C


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

What is that thermometer in the bottom right? It looks nice.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Too much stuff in the tank to enjoy it


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

mistuhmarc said:


> What is that thermometer in the bottom right? It looks nice.


From ebay - LCD 3D Crystal Aquarium Thermometer 



philipraposo1982 said:


> Too much stuff in the tank to enjoy it


I agree. This is not a show tank but shrimp tank for breeding  It is placed in my pantry so i don't care >

Cardinals arrived! One DOA but other 9 are great:x


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice! I had no idea you had this tank set up.

Cardinals are the hardiest Sulawesi, while Harlequins are said to be one of the most sensitive.
For best success at keeping them all alive and well, purposely growing algae, would be wise. There's likely enough microorganisms in there for the current residents, but from what I've heard, it's recommended to make sure you have plenty of algae and microorganisms. That's one of those algae-preventer discs right?

Not sure how well they tolerate co2, but let me know how they fare. Know the estimated co2 ppm? Though I imagine it's pretty low because all that surface agitation from the sponge filters.

That LCD thermometer is nice. Have you tested to see how accurate it is?
Does it use a wired probe that sits in the tank while the reading is stuck on the outside of the glass, or does it just detect through the glass?

Gonna be keeping all the Sulawesi in the same tank? Don't recall which ones, but some Sulawesi prefer different params. Harlequins are smaller, but I don't think competition is worrysome as long as there is plenty of food.

Looking at pics of Red Orchids vs White Orchids, I prefer the "more colorful" Red Orchids. Have you seen both in person? I haven't, so maybe the white orchids do look better (more "starry").

Sorry for all the questions! ahah
Great tanks as always.


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice looking tank


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

WaterLife said:


> That's one of those algae-preventer discs right?


This one is Shrimp model ,to prevent diseases, but i think it is the same thing. 



WaterLife said:


> Not sure how well they tolerate co2, but let me know how they fare. Know the estimated co2 ppm? Though I imagine it's pretty low because all that surface agitation from the sponge filters.


I have removed CO2 before... pH was 7.5, now without it is 8.3:laugh2:



WaterLife said:


> That LCD thermometer is nice. Have you tested to see how accurate it is?


Yes, i have tested it - quite accurate. Good thing is that you can see the temp. from distance. 




WaterLife said:


> Does it use a wired probe that sits in the tank while the reading is stuck on the outside of the glass, or does it just detect through the glass?


It detect through the glass.



WaterLife said:


> Gonna be keeping all the Sulawesi in the same tank? Don't recall which ones, but some Sulawesi prefer different params. Harlequins are smaller, but I don't think competition is worrysome as long as there is plenty of food.


Yes, 3 species in this tank. I think they will be ok with this parameters.



WaterLife said:


> Looking at pics of Red Orchids vs White Orchids, I prefer the "more colorful" Red Orchids. Have you seen both in person? I haven't, so maybe the white orchids do look better (more "starry").


Never seen them in person. I can get Red orchids as well, but i decide to get white ones... For variation in colors (don't want all reds) 

I have added some Marimo slices... Have to mention that this shrimps are not interested for food i am giving to them. Most of the time they are still hiding under the rocks.:nerd:


----------



## Jaxfisher (Jun 2, 2013)

Cardinals are on my list! Keep us posted on how they do. Beautiful tank.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Any updates? New shrimp additions?

How well do all the plants tolerate the higher temps that Sulawesi shrimp like?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Plants growing fine, didn't noticed this higher temp. affect the growth. 
New shrimps coming next month (I hope so)!


----------

